# The Solar Soldier



## QC (Aug 11, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/technology/meet...-just-keeps-on-keeping-on-20110811-1iotx.html

FLEXIBLE solar panels, thinner than a human hair or a sheet of paper, will soon be used by Australian soldiers on patrol in Afghanistan as a portable power source.
The solar cells, invented by researchers at the Australian National University, can be used to cover helmets, tents or clothing and recharge electronic gear such as night vision goggles.
They also have extensive potential in civilian applications, including recharging phones and computers, because a square metre of lightweight solar panel can generate 140 watts of power and yet be rolled up into a ball afterwards.
In practice, many square metres of panel could be unfurled from a box about the same size as a wine cask.

''A typical solar cell is about 0.2 millimetres thick, which is 200 micrometres - that's too thick to bend, it would shatter,'' the project's chief investigator, Andrew Blakers, said.
''But these cells are about 45 microns thick, so they are flexible and also about the same efficiency as commercial solar cells. By comparison, really fine quality merino wool is about 18 microns thick.''


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I want a sombrero made out of it to charge my "nudist marker lights". They're a must for all night travel in the nude but don't ask how or where they "attach".  ;)


----------



## QC (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that's funny, Rack. My only beef is it's a wee bit visible, ie; fucking shiny. (check the pic on the link) Reckon you couldnt see that a way off.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 12, 2011)

Now instead of 550 cord, soldiers are going to have electric wires draped all over their bodies attached to 80 different gizmos and gadgets.   Lt. Beltbuckle, anyone?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2011)

QC said:


> Now that's funny, Rack. My only beef is it's a wee bit visible, ie; *fucking shiny.* (check the pic on the link) Reckon you couldnt see that a way off.



Thanks. ;)

As far as I know it's a necessity for performance as well, I don't think they could make them in a "matte" finish.  I guess we'll see after the field trials.  But it's just like almost every technological advancement we've ever had, it usually has a Mil use first.  I think this could have great uses in the real world as well.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mad stuff alright!

I have seen this gcell bdu jacket.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2011)

I would guess this has a civillian use first, then  gets dapted by the Military as the "Tactical" issues get resolved.


----------

